# Carlo Rossi jug?



## stormbringer (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 4 liter Carlo Rossi jug. Hopefully someone has used one as a carboy. If so, two questions: What size stopper fits the neck for use with an airlock? Does the 38mm Polyseal Screw Cap for use with the 1-gallon jugs fit this bottle?


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2007)

Use a #6 stopper for this jug and yes a 38mm Polyseal Screw cap will fit it. I just bought some of these since I have a bunch of 1.5L Taylor Sherry Bottles with the same size opening.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we all have or still do use these as carboys. I refuse to anymore as every time I used 1 I cried that I didnt make a bigger batch. I still use them when i make fruit wines as I always make a biiger than 6 gallon batch cause I know there will be a lot of sediment and I will need topping up wine later so i try to fill the 7.9 gallon bucket as high as I can or split it into to primaries if all the fruit brings the level to close to the top of one bucket. I aslo use one with the polyseal cap for storing my pre-made k-meta solution.


----------

